# Cpt Titus (Space Marine video game)



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I know not everyone has played the game yet, but surely there's enough that have to ask some questions about fluff in the game. 



In the game Captain Titus shows a remarkable resistance to the powers of Chaos, and at the end is taken by the Inquisition to be investigated. This led me to believe he's possibly a pariah. Your thoughts?


I had another question when I started typing, but it's completely gone out of my head.:shok:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

1: He is a blank

2: He is a carrier of the Pariah gene

3: Somehow gained immunity after having lost his whole squad against a Chaos Sorcerer he slew. 

4: Unbeknownst to him he is a pawn of Chaos? 

5: Natural resistance? 

6: He just happens to be awesome?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

In answer to your question, no Titus is not because he could still be halted as he was. If he had been, then not only would he be completely unaffected, but there is a very good chance that 'Drogan' could not have been around him and the others would not have been effected.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> 6: He just happens to be awesome?


I suppose. He is a smurf after all.



darkreever said:


> In answer to your question, no Titus is not because he could still be halted as he was. If he had been, then not only would he be completely unaffected, but there is a very good chance that 'Drogan' could not have been around him and the others would not have been effected.


Yeah, but what if he's only mildly blank? We know there's varying degrees of psyker and pariahs, so while he was affected to some degree by the chaos lord's powers, he's just blank enough to fight it?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Probably has the same inbuilt attitude and devotion that those like Garro etc had from the Horus Heresy series. I do find it a little weird that he was taken away at the end though, how many Marines have fought chaos like that before and not been dealt with as severely? You watch next game he'll be a grey knight or something 

I also found how he ended up in the thunderhawk slightly weird, did he hit the floor? because he'd surely of died from that.


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

He's secretly a primarch... shhhhh....


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think he's a blank...blanks make people around them sick, especially psykers

even if he were a "mild" blank, I doubt he and his fellow marines would be oblivious to his status


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

chaos does not want him


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

"Only a deep connection to the warp can explain this." - Lord Nemeroth. 

That doesn't necessarily mean hes a psyker, or even a latent one. After all every human bears some form of connection to the warp, perhaps Titus' gave him some form of rare resistance to its energies.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Plot armor :so_happy:

Ok, srsly then, he's a not a blank because there is no way the screening process that Astartes recruits undergo wouldn't have picked up on that. The Astartes don't want blanks and unless the Ultramarines were deliberately hiding his status the Inquisition would've picked him up the moment he came on any Imperial radar.

The reality? Some Warp power is protecting him having claimed his soul decades ago for whatever reason and is refusing to allow some mortal pretender claim his prize. Otherwise known as a sequel hook.


----------



## Gaius Marius (May 15, 2011)

My guess is he's a Living Saint.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

maybe he's blessed by the Emperor


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Or, maybe he is an unwitting servant of that feathery bastard Tzeentch.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Why don't we just a couple of years and find out when Space Marine 2 is released.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

"The Emperor Protects"

Also, there could be rites and symbols of protection or "aversion" in his armor or trappings.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

jaysen said:


> "The Emperor Protects"
> 
> Also, there could be rites and symbols of protection or "aversion" in his armor or trappings.


So Titus is a Grey Knight in disguise?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bionic-Weasel said:


> So Titus is a Grey Knight in disguise?


You don't have to be a GK to have these. SWs have runic armour which protects against psychic powers, and hexagrammic and pentagrammic wards can be carved on anything. I don't think they'd be on his armour without him knowing it though. He'd have told the Inquisitor rather than head off with him. "Here, gaffer, check out me etchings!"


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

I think it's called "The Armor of Contempt"

In the Gaunt's Ghosts books, Gaunt and a few of his troops seem to be able to resist Chaos despite being on a Chaos world for years by themselves. The explanation is that some people are just so grounded by their own will that Chaos has a reduced effect on them.

Slightly off topic:



Like, for instance, the Emperor is a massively powerful psyker who bargained with the Chaos gods for the ability to create the Primarchs. He didn't seem to convert to Chaos worshiping after that. And now that is he essentially a very powerful Warp entity, you'd think that after all that he'd become part of Chaos, except that Chaos doesn't seem to like him very much.

It could be argued that the Emperor did in fact become corrupted, and the last 50,000 years or so he's been alive is all part of a huge plan to become a Chaos god. The other Chaos gods hate each other as it is, but probably hate Big E even more so cause there's a chance he'll succeed; and it's getting kinda crowded in the Warp since Slaanesh was born. 


Back on topic:
Probably is better to call it "The Armor of the Plot" for non Emperor-of-mankind-types


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Squad of three marines was a little weird. A Captain, a Sergeant and what appears to be a very new Marine probably fresh out of being a scout.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Or, maybe he is an unwitting servant of that feathery bastard Tzeentch.


and the sequel will have him embark on a quest to break free of Tzeentch's control


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Shall we start calling him Malus now?


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> very new Marine probably fresh out of being a scout.


Leandros was a whiny bitch. I wanted to slap him every time he said "well, the Codex Astartes says...".


----------

